# If You Were to Adopt a Baby, Would it be From the Your Country, or Another Country?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2014)

Just saw Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie on the TV, guess they got married finally.  Looking at their kids, I was wondering if I would adopt a child from my own country in the US, or one from another country.  Hypothetical question of course, since this is a senior forum.

I think I'd adopt a needy baby/child from the United States.  What would you do?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Absolutely.  There is something pretentious about adopting from other countries it seems to me.  The parents seem to be trying to show or prove what great humanitarians they are...


----------



## Justme (Aug 29, 2014)

In addition to our three birth daughters we adopted two boys with special educational needs, the younger one has Down's Syndrome. The older lad now 41 is black, but born in the UK, the younger one, now 29 is of Greek Cypriot origin and also born in the UK.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2020)

I see not a single thing wrong with adopting from whatever country one so chooses to adopt from, however, I do believe certain factors are at play regarding, with money being one factor, so where adopting in Canada or the USofA, may carry with it a higher price tag, for some, being able to adopt from an alternate country in order to afford it, may mean the difference between adopting or not.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 28, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just saw Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie on the TV, guess they got married finally.  Looking at their kids, I was wondering if I would adopt a child from my own country in the US, or one from another country.  Hypothetical question of course, since this is a senior forum.
> 
> I think I'd adopt a needy baby/child from the United States.  What would you do?


Noticed this thread came back up.
If I can add:  when I checked, adoption agencies may have upper-age limits, but most states do not.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 28, 2020)

Not sure if I'm correct here but in the UK I think they want babies/children to be adopted by families of the same culture although  they say not a barrier providing you meet the child's identity needs. I don't have children myself but I feel that any child that is unwanted or abused should be cared for, it doesn't matter what country they are from. The cultural differences can be addressed at some stage and should be. But, it really is extremely important to provide an environment that is  safe and secure for the child. In most cases,  where a child is available for adoption they're vulnerable, physical, emotional, financial etc etc. I am of course referring to more contemporary society and not the practice of taking babies form mothers who were not married etc etc. although this may still exist. I'm sure more of you can offer more to this post than myself. Just want kids to be safe, happy, fulfil their dreams, and be kind sensitive human beings.  ☺


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 28, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Not sure if I'm correct here but in the UK I think they want babies/children to be adopted by families of the same culture although  they say not a barrier providing you meet the child's identity needs. I don't have children myself but I feel that any child that is unwanted or abused should be cared for, it doesn't matter what country they are from. The cultural differences can be addressed at some stage and should be. But, it really is extremely important to provide an environment that is  safe and secure for the child. In most cases,  where a child is available for adoption they're vulnerable, physical, emotional, financial etc etc. I am of course referring to more contemporary society and not the practice of taking babies form mothers who were not married etc etc. although this may still exist. I'm sure more of you can offer more to this post than myself. Just want kids to be safe, happy, fulfil their dreams, and be kind sensitive human beings.  ☺


I was waiting for the opportunity to include this somewhere:  

I don't know about the UK, but from what I heard in the U.S. the emphasis on 'culture' in adoptions started with Native Americans-  wanting kids to know traditions, etc.  

However-  before then, there was a very important difference, at least in the areas where I lived.  
_Security _was considered to be one of the most important things a child needed to grow up healthy and happy; for this reason, most adopted kids were not told they were adopted, and it was further emphasized by trying to match the babies with adoptive parents from the same ethnic background so they'd have a better chance of physically resembling each other. Thus, a sense of security and belonging in their new families.


----------

